# My first knit baby set!!!!



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so excited! I just finished my very first hat, my very first sweater, and my very first booties, and they are all going to my cousin who is having her very first baby in November!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

The set is just beautiful. You did wonderfully on the pieces!
Your cousin should be quite pleased. Know you'll be glad to see your creation on her creation


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Great job, you! Very nice knitting for your first time doing everything! Isn't it grand when our first creations came out so nicely?! I know the baby will look just too adorable in this set!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks professional....lovely knitting


----------



## knitting lady (Feb 19, 2011)

Very good and I like the color.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beuatiful set! Your stitches look fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Adorable set


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

You did a wonderful job, Breezy. What a lucky little boy to have such a sweet cousin.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Great job! Your baby set is gorgeous


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And you did a first rate job on them all..... Great color, lovely patterns and great knitting..... Give yourself a big pat on the back..... Well done...


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

great job!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Fantastic job you did to - she will love them very well made.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

What a lovely set,and your first! Simply amazing,good job.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Perfect! Very nicely done!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely set.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Be proud of your work! You have done amazing and that set is adorable!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty!! I'm making this very same pattern right now! Hope mine turns out as neat as yours!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful job! What a lucky baby!!


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job and thanks for sharing patterns.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You had a bunch of "firsts" in that post, and everyone will be or is beautiful! No one would know from looking at it that this was your first baby set. It is beautiful!


----------



## luckymom (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job Bre!!! The set is beautiful and the color lovely. Hope to see you soon my dear friend.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful work, well done :thumbup:


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a lucky baby!! Very nice!!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

awesome job! I am going to have to try this pattern.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just Beautiful! What a gorgeous set!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your baby set is just beautiful. You did a great job for your very first set. As some of the ladies on here says, "Keep them needles clicking".


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful job! Enjoy the baby.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a really lovely set, well done, great work for your first time.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

What a beautiful set you created...you do very nice work! It will be exciting for you to see the new baby wearing the set! Happy Knitting.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You did a wonderful job! I'm sure your cousin will love them!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful! I am just starting my first baby sweater. What is a mock cable?


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

What a lovely gift for Mom and for baby.



breezy622 said:


> I'm so excited! I just finished my very first hat, my very first sweater, and my very first booties, and they are all going to my cousin who is having her very first baby in November!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Congratulations, you did a beautiful job! Your cousin will be delighted, and the baby will look adorable. There is something very special about making your first baby sweater, you'll never forget it. I look forward to seeing your future projects.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

So pretty,I just love knitting baby outfits as they are for sweet little
people.
You did a very nice job.


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome - love the color and pattern. Good job!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

You should be very proud! Well done!


----------



## BevCharron1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Very cute set You have done a beautiful job. Love it.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

wonderful ; you did a great job; nice set


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

That's lovely.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations. You did a great job and wasn't it fun.?!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow so very nice!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Very pretty set.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

You did great. Lucky baby


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations on a job well done


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

FIRSTS!!! What a beautiful accomplishment for you - lucky baby who receives this set.....
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

well done!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

well done!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your first baby items. Looks like you did a fantastic job!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You did a great job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work !!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Outstanding work on your first set!! I predict an addiction in the making. If you love baby knits, consider finding charities or hospitals in your area that would love to receive your work for babies in need. For you: you can knit as much as you like, size doesn't matter so much, and it feels SO good to give! For them: Leaving the hospital with something wonderful to wrap babies who would never otherwise own something so beautiful.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job! I love that color of blue.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Very adorable! Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done, great set!


----------



## Lisa Waterman (Nov 17, 2011)

You did a great job. Keep up the good work. Happy Knitting


----------



## JosevdW (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderfull set!


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words! The yarn I used was Vanna's Choice baby yarn and the color was bluebell. The color is true in the photos. Thanks again for sharing my excitement at my "firsts!" :lol:


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jmklous said:


> Beautiful! I am just starting my first baby sweater. What is a mock cable?


Hi Jmklous! A mock cable looks like a cable, but instead of actually changing the order in which you knit the stitches to create a "true" cable, you use decreases and increases in certain rows to mimic the look. The slant of the decrease gives the appearance of the cable twist. They work up quickly. I've done a lot of scarves with cables and with mock cables. I love the look of both. I hope to see a picture of your first baby sweater soon!


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what I would like to do. I love giving away hand made items. Make me feel like I do something for someone else since I can't donate money because I don't have any


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't believe it's your first set! It's beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Lucky Lady to get such a nice out fit for her Baby.and you did a beautiful Job!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahhhh, perfect!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That outfit is absoulutely beautiful and so is the color..You did a beautiful job..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Adorable set


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Breezy you do great work! I've made the mock cable cap a couple of times and give it along with a pair of booties to charity. Love that pattern! Also have made 2 baby blankets using a mock cable stitch. But I didn't do well on the 5 hr. baby sweater so I plan on trying it again. Yours is looking good! Dear old mom used to tell me not to break my arm patting myself on the back, but I'm going to tell you to go ahead and give yourself a pat! Happy knitting.  :thumbup: <><


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

very nice. you did a great job.


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

What a beautiful set. You did better than I did when I first knitted booties! Good job.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful job.. It's a great feeling isn't it
carole


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Very impressive especially for first set!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey great job well done now you can go on to bigger and better things, happy needling.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely outfit.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

breezy622 said:


> I'm so excited! I just finished my very first hat, my very first sweater, and my very first booties, and they are all going to my cousin who is having her very first baby in November!


You a very good job ! I love the design of the sweater .


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

What a beautiful set and your knitting is so even.

I am sure your cousin will love the outfit.

"thumbs up" you did a great job!!!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Denise53 said:


> What a beautiful set. You did better than I did when I first knitted booties! Good job.


The first booties I knit would have fit a Missouri mule. :lol: They were B-I-G. These look perfect.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful love the colour


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty, nice work


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great work!! you should be very proud of yourself. keep up the good work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful knitting!


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful set and beautiful work! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

You did a very nice job on your baby set.With this being your first you should be very proud


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful set,great job


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! Now that you've done your first set, you can do many more . . . be sure to photograph them all. I wish I had taken photos of all my knitting from when I learned how to knit back in the 60's.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice set! What yarn did u use?


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Your baby set is gorgeous. I particularly love the stitch you have used for the hat, it looks beautiful. You should be very proud of yourself. Jenny xx


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful I'm still trying to finish my 5hr sweater I need to order the yarn it was discontinued so it held me up a bit lol figures all I had left to do was a front panal then I'd start working on something else LOL you should be very proud


----------



## Dianeph3303 (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a beautiful job for a first timer-keep going- you're doing wonderfully!!! Can't wait to see him in his new outfit...send us a pic when he's here.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Very nice set! What yarn did u use?


Thank you all for your compliments! The yarn I used was Vanna's Choice baby yarn and the color was bluebell.


----------



## writeknit (Jan 25, 2012)

Such lovely work. You should indeed feel proud!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

THis is a beautiful set, and a nice shade of blue. Good job!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

These items are "firsts"? Fantastic job!!! You have a real talent for knitting. Keep up the good work!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> I'm so excited! I just finished my very first hat, my very first sweater, and my very first booties, and they are all going to my cousin who is having her very first baby in November!


Great job!! You have a lucky cousin! :thumbup:


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

brilliant!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i sure hope you are proud you did a lovely job would never know its your first set...hope to see more work from you!


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

great job <3


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

great job


----------

